# Wanted:  180K x "Nice underwear" for RCN



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2013)

Wanted:  industry engagement/input on "Nice Underwear" for Canadian sailors .....


> .... The purpose of this Letter of Interest (LOI)/ Request for Information (RFI) is to inform Industry that the Department of National Defence (DND) has identified a requirement for temperate drawers for the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN).
> 
> This LOI/RFI solicits the participation of industry for feedback on the following:
> 
> ...


More details here, proposed look of the new inner wear below.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Dec 2013)

Naval Improved Clothing Ensemble = NICE.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Naval Improved Clothing Ensemble = NICE.


Way to spoil the magic, acronym guy


----------



## my72jeep (20 Dec 2013)

So the Army gets unisex underwear but the Navy gets male and female underwear, kind of offsets all the stores I've heard about Sailors and lumberjacks.


----------



## GR66 (20 Dec 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> So the Army gets unisex underwear but the Navy gets male and female underwear, kind of offsets all the stores I've heard about Sailors and lumberjacks.



There's the two types designed....but their only buying the female style.

 ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Dec 2013)

Re the .jpg:
Are RCN women actually bald?? And both sexes develop webbed hands and feet or are recruited that way?
C'mon, I thought those were myths.

ME


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2013)

It's kinds equally PC though. The guy has a muffin top.

Offsets the bald chick with no chin.

 ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2013)

The attached pic; that is some quality graphics right there.  Well done!  Did the Navy thank the Grade 3 student for it?


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The attached pic; that is some quality graphics right there.  Well done!  Did the Navy thank the Grade 3 student for it?



Part of the budget cuts.   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2013)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Re the .jpg:
> Are RCN women actually bald?? And both sexes develop webbed hands and feet or are recruited that way?
> C'mon, I thought those were myths.
> 
> ME



Webbed hands, hell.  They've got no fingers.  And the shit locker isn't large enough on the guy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> *the crap locker isn't large enough on the guy*.


A matter of tastes, is it?


----------



## q_1966 (21 Dec 2013)

The Army underwear sucks for summer and sweat, except for the fact that its long enough to prevent chaffing on the thighs, hopefully they will take that into consideration for Dark Blue/Black Skivvies...Do we really need separate underwear for all 3 services btw (assuming the RCAF makes different ones as well) phase out the green stuff and make it all black.


----------



## GPComd (21 Dec 2013)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Re the .jpg:
> Are RCN women actually bald?? And both sexes develop webbed hands and feet or are recruited that way?
> C'mon, I thought those were myths.
> 
> ME



And that absolutely made my day!


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2013)

Perhaps TMI follows



			
				Get Nautical said:
			
		

> The Army underwear sucks for summer and sweat


OK, I've gone from 'tighty whities' to boxers to the current army issue, and the current ones are the best.  Regardless of what is worn, in the Infantry, you get sweaty nuts in the summer.



> .... long enough to prevent chaffing on the thighs


That is a good feature -- for some folks more than others    >



> ...assuming the RCAF makes different ones as well....


I've heard that the RCAF is going for thongs [male & female] because of that scandalous "panty line."  However, because they 'deploy' to 4-star hotels, there's always a laundry service that can deal with 'delicates'



> ....phase out the green stuff and make it all black.


I'm OK with that.  If I need green skivvies so as not to be seen by the bad guys during daylight, something's gone horribly, horribly wrong.


.....I now return you to Naval insights.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Dec 2013)

The army underwear is made of the same material as the long johns


----------



## cjette1 (21 Dec 2013)

I know a guy who was caught wearing an actual banana hammock, and received a lifetime supply of jokes and one liners. All of the NCO's took to calling him "slipitoff" (a play on his name).
Some people take "whatever is comfortable" to the next level...


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Dec 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A matter of tastes, is it?


A matter of tasting more like...  as a general rule, we're a little bit plumper than our green cousins from what I've seen.  Myself included.


----------



## q_1966 (23 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Perhaps TMI follows
> OK, I've gone from 'tighty whities' to boxers to the current army issue, and the current ones are the best.  Regardless of what is worn, in the Infantry, you get sweaty nuts in the summer.
> That is a good feature [long leg length to prevent chaffing]  -- for some folks more than others    >



lighter material with mesh venting at the thigh / crotch seam for the mens gitch maybe. But I've always just wore Joe Boxer Boxers.

Marks Work Wear House Driwear socks are the only socks Ive seen that can be worn without an outersock, in dress shoes or work boots; so far that keep my feet dry of sweat (sock gets soaked but feet stay dry), that don't cost a ton at 9.99 for 2 pr in Alberta. Maybe they could use the same type of material.


----------



## Terry2124 (23 Dec 2013)

Perhaps with all the budget cuts this will replace NCD's.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Dec 2013)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> The Army underwear sucks for summer and sweat, except for the fact that its long enough to prevent chaffing on the thighs, hopefully they will take that into consideration for Dark Blue/Black Skivvies...Do we really need separate underwear for all 3 services btw (assuming the RCAF makes different ones as well) phase out the green stuff and make it all black.



The CA and RCAF ones are "one in the same".  We also use the same sock system.


----------



## dimsum (23 Dec 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> Perhaps with all the budget cuts this will replace NCD's.



Well, thanks for *that* mental picture.

 :boke:


----------

